# Schatzi



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Im just starting this thread to share my girl with you all. Will be posting updates periodically with training/pics to keep track of progress. Any opinions or constructive criticism will be greatly appreciated. I’m all ears and looking to learn. Hope you all enjoy the pics. Schatzi came home with me on 9/14/19 at 14 weeks old. 

First day home











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Schatzi and her big mean pitbull brother on her first day home...he’s a teddy bear











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

She's a pretty girl!! Bright eyes!!!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Yes she's very pretty! I Look forward to seeing more photos as she grows!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

she is adorable. Take a look at the sticky threads. You will find out what are typical issues with GSD pups. Also, see if you can find a good trainer / mentor who knows about GSDs pups. They aren't glass teddy bears. They need firm, fair rules, clear expectations and consistency (no letting them get away with things because it is cute). You will need a good sense of humor and patience. Our dogs often take a couple of years to become adults mentally. It is all very exciting.


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

car2ner said:


> she is adorable. Take a look at the sticky threads. You will find out what are typical issues with GSD pups. Also, see if you can find a good trainer / mentor who knows about GSDs pups. They aren't glass teddy bears. They need firm, fair rules, clear expectations and consistency (no letting them get away with things because it is cute). You will need a good sense of humor and patience. Our dogs often take a couple of years to become adults mentally. It is all very exciting.




Oh, this isn’t my first, but you’re so right about it all. Those pics are older. She’s 5.5mos now.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Thanks for preserving her dignity and privacy! 
Even if she doesn't care much about that herself.


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

GSDchoice said:


> Thanks for preserving her dignity and privacy!
> 
> Even if she doesn't care much about that herself.




Ahahaha she couldn’t care less. I thought it was funny 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Update:

Schatzi’s training has been going well. Perchwork is coming along nicely when going to the right after only about 5 sessions. Starting to reverse it now. Working on increasing her ball drive. She already loves it but isn’t quite the “crackhead” I’d like to see for it lol. Pivots to the right in a foos position are also looming good. Focus is improving. 

With her training going so nicely, we got the opportunity to take duke out today. He is “the breed that cannot be mentioned” in a recent threat. While I chose to stay out the controversy, I would like to remind everyone that their are responsible owners and irresponsible ones no matter the breed. He is a rescue that I got at 5 or 6months, can’t remember now. He’s 2 at this point. 
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Stopped by the vet today for a quick visit. 23 weeks, 46lbs










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kelsey7669 (Nov 4, 2019)

She looks so much like my boy! He’s about 14 weeks now ?


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Kelsey7669 said:


> She looks so much like my boy! He’s about 14 weeks now ?



Beautiful pup!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Updated pics. Btw 6-7mos in these. 
































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Schatzi is almost 7 mos now. Closing in on 60lbs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Schatzi is now right at 8 mos. she’s currently going through her first heat. It’s made her cuddly and lazy. I can’t wait for it to be over lol. Dreaming of clear skies and protection work. Now if we could only heel _sigh_. Lol. We will continue working.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ahhh yes. the "will you please get OFF me" stage. LOL I forgot to tell you that.


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Jax08 said:


> ahhh yes. the "will you please get OFF me" stage. LOL I forgot to tell you that.


Lol. It’s horrible and great all at the same time. It’s like 
Me: “hey, get up let’s go train”
Her: “nah, I think I’m good for today, I’ll just lay on top of you”
Me: “well it’s really not optional”
Her: “wanna bet, I’ll sniff this grass for 45 mins and then suffocate you by cuddling”




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes! Exactly! Just watch tv and eat chocolate. don't bother training.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

It's that blanket,lol.I've got one just like it and it's evil I tell you!You.May.Not.Move.


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

dogma13 said:


> It's that blanket,lol.I've got one just like it and it's evil I tell you!You.May.Not.Move.


You’d think she doesn’t have her own blanket on the other side of the couch. Both of my dogs love it. Lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Tired dogs are happy dogs 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Schatzi has a great weekend of training with a great helper 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Schatzi has a great weekend of training with a great helper 

View attachment 557920











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Beautiful girl!


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Our first attempt at a stack











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

